# B45 international



## Terrell (Sep 18, 2021)

im new on this so can some one tell me what bill hook I can pot In a international B45 and if anyone knows were I can get a work shop manyel


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

Where in Australia are you?

I sold my B45 over 30 years ago but I might still have a spare knotter (or at least a spare billhook) and maybe also an operator's manual.

Don't even think about putting plastic twine in it. Stick with sisal.

Tighten up the adjustment on the wooden plunger runners so the plunger doesn't flop about, and sharpen both the plunger knife and the twine knives. File the stationary plate flat so it presents a square edge to the plunger knife.

Is it a Mark 1 or a Mark 2? Mark 1 had a twine box on each side. Mark 2 had both twine boxes on the right side.

It's a slow baler (specs say 5 tons an hour) but OK for a few bales.

Roger


----------



## Terrell (Sep 18, 2021)

We are In dungog nsw 2420 we have a mark 2 international B45


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

I don't understand why you can't just take the billhook out of the other knotter. Undo one bolt and the knotter swings up. Knock out one pin through the pinion and the billhook s out. Make sure you count the number and location of shims.

If you could bring yourself to write more than a one-line message with no punctuation, I might be able to be of more help. Please explain the circumstances in more detail.

Roger


----------



## Terrell (Sep 18, 2021)

How much do you want for all of it. I bought the baler because it was just down the road and it had a broken bill hook and I just want to fix it so I can start baling hay and so I can take it to shows.


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

I'll have a look around and see what I have.

Do you have an operator's manual?

Roger


----------



## Terrell (Sep 18, 2021)

Know we don’t have one but I’ve been looking online for one. And a work shop manual. it’s a hobby and since this looked down has stops me from going out to the baler. we also have 55 W baler in the shed and it needs a fear bit of work bun to it.


----------



## Terrell (Sep 18, 2021)

Have you had any time to look for the book


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

I have just started a conversation with you.

Roger


----------



## Terrell (Sep 18, 2021)

I’m only helping my uncle and I’m only 13 . And what do you mean about


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

There is an operator's manual for a GL-55W on ebay Australia at present. Ends Monday

Roger


----------

